
Ask HN: How could an introverted coder join the marauders? - lonelycoder44
I recently saw a comment suggesting that a good course of action during a collapse would be to join the marauders. Now, hypothetically speaking, if modern society were to collapse how could an introverted coder join a group of marauders to survive? Where would the marauders be located? What skills would this entirely hypothetical person need to be deemed valuable enough to be accepted? What possessions should this person carry with them during the interview? Are there any online tutorials or books dedicated to teaching introverts on how to join the marauders? Could knowledge of certain technologies improve their chances of acceptance?<p>It&#x27;s just a thought experiment.
======
CM30
Go to Hogwarts, learn how to become animagi, figure out how that map works and
fight death eaters.

Oh, you don't mean those kinds of marauders.

Well then, I guess you'd have to use your tech skills in a way that's useful
to them, or even build up your own group. Assuming tech knowledge hasn't
somehow returned to the dark ages, someone who knows how to build and fix
machines is going to be invaluable to one of those groups. Could be a chance
to write some sort of communication app too, assuming smartphones still exist
(or something much simpler, if you'll have far more outdated technology to
work with). Something like Signal or Telegram seems like it'd be rather useful
to work with in the event of a civilisation collapse.

------
stevekemp
What do you need to survive? Food, water, and shelter.

If society collapsed how would you acquire those, and how would you stop
others from stealing them from you?

Answer those two questions and you'll have somewhere to start.

If this ever did come to pass (which I think is highly unlikely) you'll want
to be fit, strong, and intelligent. I don't expect "interviews" would ever be
a thing, but who knows. Watch some horror movies, see how individuals
join/form groups, and stop over-thinking!

------
babygoat
write an algorithm for optimal mauradery.

